# my cat won't stop from 5am - 11am EVERY DAY



## SuPeR1015 (Jan 15, 2003)

:roll: 
My cat is 2 years old and every night at around 5 am, he starts to scratch on the basement door, which is located in my room in my apt. He does this loudly for long periods of time until i WAKE up and let him downstairs... only for him to return 15 min later, and 5 min later want to go back down again. He does this from around 5am until 11am, over and over again. It's really irritating because i can't sleep at night.

I tried putting things in front of the door so he doesnt scratch- but crawls under or around or scratches on the stuff i JUST PUT IN FRONT of the door.... I've tried "cat repellant" that you spray around areas that you dont want your cat to go near. After about 10 min, he goes back anyway. I tried warning him with a firm "NO," and then if he scratches again, spraying him with a bit of water and saying NO again. But he just returns. I tried locking him out of the room, but he just scratches at the door. 

HELP!!!! what do i do!??!?!


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

Have you thought about just leaving the door open and let him wander in and out whenever he wants? Is it safe for him down there.....if so I would indulge his curiosity. You could also get him some toys, like mice, balls etc that don't make much noise that will keep him occupied when he's feeling restless. Good luck and let me know what happens.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah, just let him in there. Otherwise you could try to ignore him until he figures he can't go downstairs. If you get up and let him in everytime he scratches well then he's going to learn that scratching means you come and open the door. Good Luck :!:


----------



## SuPeR1015 (Jan 15, 2003)

*i cant leave the door open*

i cant leave the door open to the basement because there is another door about 1 foot from this door that leads to outside, and there is a huge hole in the bottom where cold air gets in... so if i leave the door open, my apt will be 40 degrees all the time... :?


----------



## Flow007 (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh :? Well I'd either just try to ignore him which I know will be hard and annoying at night until he gives up with trying to go in there or you could give him things to do at night like with toys and such. Give him something to keep him busy.


----------



## SuPeR1015 (Jan 15, 2003)

thanks for the advice, guys... its hard to ignore him, he's soooo loud!


----------



## Kittliness (Feb 5, 2003)

*my idea*

someone told me to use vinegar in a spray bottle, they remember this alot longer than water in the face.


----------



## SuPeR1015 (Jan 15, 2003)

*vinigar?*

:shock: isnt vinigar bad for them? can it hurt their eyes??


----------



## Kittliness (Feb 5, 2003)

exactly my friend, exactly


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Awww, don't spray that. You don't want to hurt the poor cat.


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

Eventually your cat will give up but I think you need to provide alternative things to keep his interest. Never discipline your cat with vinegar.........come on now!!!!! This is just plain idiotic. Some people will do anything to get attention. Get a hobby Kittliness!!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: my idea*



Kittliness said:


> someone told me to use vinegar in a spray bottle, they remember this alot longer than water in the face.



Hey troll....go back to your car group.
Pay no attention folks, he's just a troll


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

SuPeR1015 said:


> :roll:
> My cat is 2 years old and every night at around 5 am, he starts to scratch on the basement door, which is located in my room in my apt. He does this loudly for long periods of time until i WAKE up and let him downstairs... only for him to return 15 min later, and 5 min later want to go back down again. He does this from around 5am until 11am, over and over again. It's really irritating because i can't sleep at night.
> 
> I tried putting things in front of the door so he doesnt scratch- but crawls under or around or scratches on the stuff i JUST PUT IN FRONT of the door.... I've tried "cat repellant" that you spray around areas that you dont want your cat to go near. After about 10 min, he goes back anyway. I tried warning him with a firm "NO," and then if he scratches again, spraying him with a bit of water and saying NO again. But he just returns. I tried locking him out of the room, but he just scratches at the door.
> ...



You can buy a spray from the pet shop that will keep him from scratching furniture, so just spray some on the bottom of the door. 

He just wants to sniff that fresh air coming from under the door.


----------



## Cyrus2 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Scratching at the door Super1015*

Your cat may be drawn to the fresh air coming from beyond the door. One thing to try is to get a humidifier. Three reasons. 1: your apt will smell like fresh air and may distract your cat from wanting to go out, 2: some cats will sit and stare at humidifiers (something about the bubbles) and be occupied for hours . 3: (for you) the moist air is good for the skin! :wink:


----------

